# The New Guy...



## Bino TWT (Aug 6, 2017)

Figured I might as well stop in here and introduce myself. I teach Wing Tsun Kung Fu & JKD in the Houston, TX area. I also do Escrima (Latosa, Kali), used to box, and was a champion wrestler. I am of the Leung Ting lineages of WT, and have studied to instructor level under both the EWTO and the Hong Kong (IWTA) sides of the lineage. As far as the JKD, I've done a lot of training with the Concepts guys, and some of the early Jun Fan (Jesse Glover) material, but I am certified to teach under the Jerry Poteet lineage. I've done a lot of MMA training as well. 

I also make music. I have a degree in audio engineering and own/operate a recording studio, and am signed as an artist under Bone thugs~n~harmony. 

I'm in a lot of martial arts groups on facebook, but I figured I'd branch out and see what else is on the world wide web.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Aug 6, 2017)

Welcome to MT.  I was a drummer in a blues band and also spent some time behind the board doing sound and live mixing for an Eagles tribute band.  Was also a stage hand at the local arena.


----------



## Bino TWT (Aug 6, 2017)

Awesome Hoshin, glad to make your acquaintance.


----------



## Jenna (Aug 6, 2017)

Bino TWT said:


> Figured I might as well stop in here and introduce myself. I teach Wing Tsun Kung Fu & JKD in the Houston, TX area. I also do Escrima (Latosa, Kali), used to box, and was a champion wrestler. I am of the Leung Ting lineages of WT, and have studied to instructor level under both the EWTO and the Hong Kong (IWTA) sides of the lineage. As far as the JKD, I've done a lot of training with the Concepts guys, and some of the early Jun Fan (Jesse Glover) material, but I am certified to teach under the Jerry Poteet lineage. I've done a lot of MMA training as well.
> 
> I also make music. I have a degree in audio engineering and own/operate a recording studio, and am signed as an artist under Bone thugs~n~harmony.
> 
> I'm in a lot of martial arts groups on facebook, but I figured I'd branch out and see what else is on the world wide web.


Welcome along, good to have another voice and set of experience here! Bone thugs~n~harmony sound hardcore.. what genre of music do you your self make?  x


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 6, 2017)

Welcome Bino!

I've spent some time in Houston. I had a recurring training engagement out there (corporate training - part of my "day job" business).

I've done some "amateur" (in quotes because I actually got paid for it, but not enough to consider it "pro" work) audio support for live events, but never live music. I was basically sound-and-lighting for a bunch of live corporate-type functions. I used to spend a lot of time on the Pro Sound Web forums, mostly in the LAB Lounge. Learned a bunch from some of the big names in audio engineering - including learning that there was such a thing as "big names in audio engineering".


----------



## Buka (Aug 6, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk, Bino.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 6, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk!  Glad to have you here!


----------



## CB Jones (Aug 6, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## donald1 (Aug 6, 2017)

hello!


----------



## Bino TWT (Aug 6, 2017)

Jenna said:


> Welcome along, good to have another voice and set of experience here! Bone thugs~n~harmony sound hardcore.. what genre of music do you your self make?  x



Here you go Jenna... Happy birthday, btw.


----------



## Jenna (Aug 6, 2017)

Bino TWT said:


> Here you go Jenna... Happy birthday, btw.


Oooh baby.. I was straight in there! Your sounds are perfect for my today.. I was full kitchen dance party to these beats #happyme So you are like producer on your MPC or you sit behind a big desk and screen or you are vocals too? you have like a soundcloud or? I could not find your name?? haha I am all questions 

Plus thank you! omg how sweet you even took the time xoxo


----------



## Bino TWT (Aug 6, 2017)

Jenna said:


> Oooh baby.. I was straight in there! Your sounds are perfect for my today.. I was full kitchen dance party to these beats #happyme So you are like producer on your MPC or you sit behind a big desk and screen or you are vocals too? you have like a soundcloud or? I could not find your name?? haha I am all questions
> 
> Plus thank you! omg how sweet you even took the time xoxo




All of the above Jenna. I have the studio with the big mixing console and the keyboards and MPC for the beats. I do vocals too. 

On facebook you can look up my BINO of Mo Thugs page. I have a soundcloud, but I never check it. You can get some music at www.reverbnation.com/Bino5150


----------



## Bino TWT (Aug 6, 2017)

Here's a few pics.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Aug 7, 2017)

Welcome to MT.  Look forward to your input.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 7, 2017)

Welcome to MT


----------



## wingchun100 (Aug 7, 2017)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Brian King (Aug 8, 2017)

Welcome to Martial Talk. Looking forward to reading your postings.

regards
Brian King


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 9, 2017)

Bino TWT said:


> Figured I might as well stop in here and introduce myself. I teach Wing Tsun Kung Fu & JKD in the Houston, TX area. I also do Escrima (Latosa, Kali), used to box, and was a champion wrestler. I am of the Leung Ting lineages of WT, and have studied to instructor level under both the EWTO and the Hong Kong (IWTA) sides of the lineage. As far as the JKD, I've done a lot of training with the Concepts guys, and some of the early Jun Fan (Jesse Glover) material, but I am certified to teach under the Jerry Poteet lineage. I've done a lot of MMA training as well.
> 
> I also make music. I have a degree in audio engineering and own/operate a recording studio, and am signed as an artist under Bone thugs~n~harmony.
> 
> I'm in a lot of martial arts groups on facebook, but I figured I'd branch out and see what else is on the world wide web.



Welcome to MT! I build tube amps and listen to music through them, about as close as I get to the audio industry.


----------



## Bino TWT (Aug 9, 2017)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Welcome to MT! I build tube amps and listen to music through them, about as close as I get to the audio industry.



Nice! I'd love to see them.


----------

